# Pork (on the hoof) = 99 cents a pound



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

what "could" you do with a 15 pound piglet ??
I am going to reserve a couple of frozen ones and keep frozen for later.
I have a heavy duty rotisserie for an open pit roast but 
somehow in the oven is also appealing. (if it will fit)
*what would you do with one ??*


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Oooh lechon!

Oven roasting is a lot less work though.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

All my rowdy friends are coming over tonight. HW Jr. Look up the video if you wish.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Price sounds good. Not sure though. I would look for one at least 25 lbs. 
Rotisserie sounds like a great plan. Or butterfly it and roast it flat.
When I was a kid growing up in Miami, my parents got suckling pigs at Christmas. The Cuban bakery next door to the market would roast them. Very crispy skin and the aroma was intoxicating. All that mojo with all the garlic really makes it special.
They would make black beans and rice, plantains and yucca to go along with the piglet. Very good and brings back memories.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Another option is la caja china, a.k.a. the cajun microwave.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I probably do both, start off in the oven for a couple hours and then finish up on the open fire pit...When are you doing this? I be right over.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

my wife is Asian and her family style is on the rotisserie turned by hand.
I showed her my rotisserie variable speed motor and she buys that.
she has seen the photos of splayed flat on the wire over coals - not for her.
my idea is in the oven where you can capture all the drippings.
a 15 pounder is about the right size for just me and the wife.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We occasionally harvest buffalo in Colorado. $2 per pound, plus you get a cape if you skin it correctly.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What about Cajun cochon du lait ( suckling pig )?









Culinary Trail Signature Dish: Cochon de Lait


Louisiana Cochon de lait, which translates to “suckling pig,” requires a whole marinated pig that is pit-roasted and after hours of slow cooking it's served with gravy on a plate or po-boy.




www.louisianatravel.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww man, my mouth is watering just thinking about a roast piglet. That is one heck of a good price also.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> my wife is Asian and her family style is on the rotisserie turned by hand.
> I showed her my rotisserie variable speed motor and she buys that.
> she has seen the photos of splayed flat on the wire over coals - not for her.
> my idea is in the oven where you can capture all the drippings.
> a 15 pounder is about the right size for just me and the wife.


Filipino?


----------

